# Post your BEST 3 of April 2020!



## gk fotografie (May 1, 2020)

This is a monthly thread for TPF members to post their 3 BEST photos taken during the previous month. As this is the 'Just For Fun' forum, no critique or negative comments are allowed in the thread, positive feedback and other discussion of settings, technique, processing, location etc. is encouraged. 

So, please show your BEST 3 photos of April 2020 in this thread!


----------



## MSnowy (May 1, 2020)




----------



## K9Kirk (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Photo Lady (May 1, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> View attachment 190857
> 
> wow i did not know you shot a owl.......wow ..beautiful


----------



## acparsons (May 1, 2020)

Weathered



DSC_1266 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

That Dubu that you Du



DSC_1401 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Catnip



DSC_1852 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (May 2, 2020)

View attachment 190870
View attachment 190871
View attachment 190872


----------



## RowdyRay (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Peeb (May 2, 2020)

Sunrise Bison Silhouette by Peeb OK, on Flickr




Robin, on my porch, questioning my motives by Peeb OK, on Flickr




Oil well silhouette by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## paigew (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Original katomi (May 2, 2020)




----------



## SquarePeg (May 5, 2020)

_CAT3103-2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr




_CAT2816-2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr




details details by SharonCat..., on Flickr


I shot a lot in April.  It was hard to choose!


----------



## Photo Lady (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Raw photographer (May 8, 2020)

It's hard to pick the best 3 from even 1 month of shooting but here it goes, these probably aren't my (BEST) images from April but they are my favorite because of the experience I had when I was shooting them, for example, the one of the Barred owl here is not the best but it was my first time ever seeing this kind of owl so it's special to me. Anyway i'm blabbering. Here are the images.


----------



## Fujidave (May 17, 2020)

Ghostly Windmill by Dave, on Flickr




Cogs of Time by Dave, on Flickr




Twin Cones by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (May 17, 2020)

Fujidave said:


> great shooting !!
> 
> 
> Ghostly Windmill by Dave, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Fujidave (May 18, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > great shooting !!
> ...




Thank you.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 18, 2020)

Fujidave said:


> Ghostly Windmill by Dave, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are great especially #2


----------



## SquarePeg (May 18, 2020)

Raw photographer said:


> It's hard to pick the best 3 from even 1 month of shooting but here it goes, these probably aren't my (BEST) images from April but they are my favorite because of the experience I had when I was shooting them, for example, the one of the Barred owl here is not the best but it was my first time ever seeing this kind of owl so it's special to me. Anyway i'm blabbering. Here are the images.
> View attachment 191175 View attachment 191174 View attachment 191176



love the 2 headed bird


----------



## Fujidave (May 18, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > Ghostly Windmill by Dave, on Flickr
> ...




Thank you Sharon.


----------

